

Startups Revolutionizing Work - mitchll
http://www.fastcompany.com/3041435/revolutionizing-work/startups-revolutionizing-work

======
cvburgess
I went to check out one of the companies mentioned
[http://www.leadschat.com/](http://www.leadschat.com/) \- the website
scrolling was so unusable that I struggled to learn about the product or look
at screenshots... I hate to be that guy, but can we just let most pages scroll
naturally?

